# grill lights



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Does anyone have a set of amber led grill lights that they would want to trade for blue ones


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a set of new amber Federal Signal TIR6's that I'll sell, I have no use for the blue ones. New grille brackets and closed housings too. Make offer.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

i have no idea what there worth


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

They may be Whelen, I'll have to look. New they are like $80 per light plus the bracket and housing. Prob close to $100 each new. I'll sell the pair with everything for $130 shipped.


----------



## firedawg (Nov 4, 2009)

what kind of blues? and how much? im interested


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I paid over 2 for them will take less! Do you mean what brand?


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Got-h2o if I get mine sold I will take yours!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds good, maybe we can work a 3 way deal.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## firedawg (Nov 4, 2009)

im sorry, yeah what kind of lights are and what r u looking to get for them,


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

firedawg let me find mine and send you some pics just to make sure they are what you want. I moved so I will find them this weekend and send you a couple


----------



## firedawg (Nov 4, 2009)

sounds good thanks


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here are the ones I have:


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

If you want the Whelen TIR6s I will do a brand new set for 130.00 shipped.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

so i know its been forever but i moved and found my led lights i would like to trade they are blue and i would like some amber ones


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I still have my set FYI


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

got-h2o;1293899 said:


> I still have my set FYI


I will get a pic of mine for you to look at


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

*lights*

these are the ones i have they are new the lenses are clear but when they turn on they are blue would like to trade for amber ones


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

anyone interested??


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Strobes-N-More .... How much would you sell 2 amber Whelen Linz6's for, with the flush mount grommet?

And how about an amber Whelen Ion?


----------

